# 1966 gto woodgrain dash color



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

hi. i am restoring a 1966 gto dash, i got the new woodgrain insert from opgi. it is unfinished. i need to know the correct stain to use to get it looking factory color. do i need to stain it or just clear it? if stain what color? tia


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was told linseed oil for `65, not 100% sure if it's correct for the `66 though.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen dark ones and light ones. Most '66's I've dealt with had the original wood, and it was walunut. So, it shouldn't need a stain at all. Just use linseed oil to keep it from drying out. If too light, try a walnut colored stain, but it should already BE walnut!!!
Jeff


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've seen dark ones and light ones. Most '66's I've dealt with had the original wood, and it was walunut. So, it shouldn't need a stain at all. Just use linseed oil to keep it from drying out. If too light, try a walnut colored stain, but it should already BE walnut!!!
> Jeff


it is walnut but it is too dull as is. so it needs to be coated with something. i want it to be the right color when i am done. no second chances so i need to be sure the first time. here is what i am using:


GTO - Dash Inserts, 1966-67 Walnut Wood 66-67 rich walnut veneer


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There's a product called "Tung Oil" that a friend of mine uses to restore antique picture frames. It adds gloss, and looks good. you might try that. It's really glossy, though. Me, I'd oil it with linseed, and keep it oiled every other year or so. Just like a gunstock on a classic rifle. The originals did not shine. They had a "sheen".


----------

